# Tree trimming and removing



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

We just received an bid order to trim the branches off a 50 ft tree and to remove that one and another just as big.
Just wondering what exactly we should do, cause honestly we don't have that kind of equipment to trim trees that big. Should we contract it out or just tell them that we just can't handle that kind of work.

Thanks


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We just received an bid order to trim the branches off a 50 ft tree and to remove that one and another just as big.
> Just wondering what exactly we should do, cause honestly we don't have that kind of equipment to trim trees that big. Should we contract it out or just tell them that we just can't handle that kind of work.
> ...


I always hire a tree guy. It is simply easier. Make sure they pay you enough and if they won't refuse the order.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Hire a tree guy, it's the smartest way to go especially when it comes to liability. Make sure They pay you enough. I recently put in a bid for several large trees to be removed, the approval came back at half my bid and they wanted to stumps ground down and I just said nope no can do


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Also get half the money up front. Rest paid in full two weeks after completion.


Tell them that its the tree service company's demand. 

If they won't do it..............I'd run like hell. 
You can't afford to pay the tree guy and then wait up to 120 days or never for what those trees are going to cost you for removal.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

the only time i would discount a tree removal a bit is if it is oak, cause once that firewood is seasoned it fetches a hefty price and by discount i mean $25 haha


----------



## homeline (Aug 1, 2012)

if you cant do it then you cant do it . if you hire out make sure to pad the bid so when they knock you down it wont really effect your wallet


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are saying it was someone else's bid that got shipped over to you. Better make sure the money is right. They may have already cut the bid from the first guy. We take down trees, but if it is a couple of 50 footers and they want the stumps ground as well, it better be north of 2K.
You also better make sure your insurance covers you doing that type of work before you yell "Timber" and watch it level the neighbors new Tahoe.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

*Thank you*

 Thank you all for your advice. You guys have been a great help.
 thanks again.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We just received an bid order to trim the branches off a 50 ft tree and to remove that one and another just as big.
> Just wondering what exactly we should do, cause honestly we don't have that kind of equipment to trim trees that big. Should we contract it out or just tell them that we just can't handle that kind of work.
> ...


 
use a professional tree company with insurance, and verify everything. I grew up trimming/dropping tree's. this ain't cheap. Also, mark their bid up 40% and demand 50% up front. no discounts given on this type of work, for me anyways.


----------



## JustenGlad (Mar 20, 2020)

Hire a tree removal expert to remove that big tree, don't ever try to remove it by own.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

You do realize you just replied to an 8 year old thread right.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

[
Decline the job...a fifty foot tree minimum 750 tonremove. If you don't have the right equipment you don't want a tree falling through a house if you don't have the right equipment to remove a tree you probably don't have the insurance if the tree falls through a house

QUOTE=foreverlawn;557]Hello everyone,

We just received an bid order to trim the branches off a 50 ft tree and to remove that one and another just as big.
Just wondering what exactly we should do, cause honestly we don't have that kind of equipment to trim trees that big. Should we contract it out or just tell them that we just can't handle that kind of work.

Thanks<img src="http://www.preservationtalk.com/images/smilies/confused.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" class="inlineimg" />[/QUOTE]


----------

